# Regulative Principle (of Worship)



## Pete Richert (Mar 22, 2004)

So with all the talk about the Regulat[ive] Principle around here, I shot around the web looking for some concrete discussions of it. It is clear that the Principle implies that God has commanded us to worship Him in a specific way, and that our church services should be ordered this way. What I am having trouble locating are some specifics examples of what that way is. Could someone here just jot down some of the principles and scriptual references if those are accessible. I'm just looking for a basic outline here so a few sentences will be more helpful then refering me to six volumes written by Owen or such, who I am sure wrote extensivly and with great clarity but nontheless is rather unaccessible to me at the moment.

[Edited on 3-22-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2004)

[quote:6eeff401f7][i:6eeff401f7]Originally posted by Pete Richert[/i:6eeff401f7]
So with all the talk about the Regulatory Principle around here, I shot around the web looking for some concrete discussions of it. It is clear that the Principle implies that God has commanded us to worship Him in a specific way, and that our church services should be ordered this way. What I am having trouble locating are some specifics examples of what that way is. Could someone here just jot down some of the principles and scriptual references if those are accessible. I'm just looking for a basic outline here so a few sentences will be more helpful then refering me to six volumes written by Owen or such, who I am sure wrote extensivly and with great clarity but nontheless is rather unaccessible to me at the moment. [/quote:6eeff401f7]

Start with the Confessions:

[quote:6eeff401f7]WCF 21:1-6 WCF 21.1 The light of nature showeth that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all; is good, and doth good unto all; and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might.(1) But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the Holy Scripture.(2) 

(1)Rom 1:20; Acts 17:24; Ps. 119:68; Jer. 10:7; Ps. 31:23; Ps. 18:3; Rom. 10:12; Ps. 62:8; Josh. 24:14; Mark 12:33. 
(2)Deut. 12:32; Matt. 15:9,10; Deut. 15:1-20; Exod. 20:4,5,6; Col. 2:23. WCF 21.2 Religious worship is to be given to God, the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; and to Him alone1) not to angels, saints, or any other creature2) and, since the fall, not without a mediator; nor in the mediation of any other but of Christ alone.(3) 

(1)Matt. 4:10; John 5:23; 2 Cor. 13:14. 
(2)Col. 2:18; Rev. 19:10; Rom. 1:25. 
(3)John 14:6; 1 Tim. 2:5; Eph. 2:18; Col. 3:17. WCF 21.3 Prayer, with thanksgiving, being one special part of religious worship,(1) is by God required of all men;(2) and, that it may be accepted, it is to be made in the name of the Son,(3) by the help of His Spirit,(4) according to His will,(5) with understanding, reverence, humility, fervency, faith, love, and perseverance;(6) and, if vocal, in a known tongue.(7) 

(1)Phil. 4:6. 
(2)Ps. 65:2. 
(3)John 14:13,14; 1 Pet. 2:5. 
(4)Rom. 8:26. 
(5)1 John 5:14. 
(6)Ps. 47:7; Eccl. 5:1,2; Heb. 12:28; Gen. 18:27; James 5:16; James 1:6,7; Mark 11:24; Matt. 6:12,14,15; Col. 4:2; Eph. 6:18. 
(7)1 Cor. 14:14. WCF 21.4 Prayer is to be made for things lawful,(1) and for all sorts of men living, or that shall live hereafter;(2) but not for the dead,(3) not for those of whom it may be known that they have sinned the sin unto death.(4) 

(1)1 John 5:14. 
(2)1 Tim. 2:1,2; John 17:20; 2 Sam. 7:29; Ruth 4:12. 
(3)2 Sam. 12:21,22,23; Luke 16:25,26; Rev. 14:13. 
(4)1 John 5:16. WCF 21.5 The reading of Scriptures with godly fear;(1) the sound preaching,(2) and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith, and reverence;(3) singing of Psalms with grace in the heart;(4) as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ; are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God5) besides religious oaths,(6) vows,(7) solemn fastings,(8) and thanksgivings upon special occasions,(9) which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.(10) 

(1)Acts 15:21; Rev. 1:3. 
(2)2 Tim. 4:2. 
(3)James 1:22; Acts 10:33; Matt. 13:19; Heb. 4:2; Isa. 66:2. 
(4)Col. 3:16; Eph. 5:19; James 5:13. 
(5)Matt. 28:19; 1 Cor. 11:23-29; Acts 2:42. 
(6)Deut. 6:13; Neh. 10:29. 
(7)Isa. 19:21; Eccl. 5:4,5. 
(8)Joel 2:12; Esther 4:16; Matt. 9:15; 1 Cor. 7:5. 
(9)Ps. 107; Esther 9:22. 
(10) Heb. 12:28. WCF 21.6 Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is now, under the Gospel, either tied unto, or made more acceptable by, any place in which it is performed, or towards which it is directed;(1) but God is to be worshipped everywhere(2) in spirit and truth;(3) as, in private families(4) daily,(5) and in secret, each one by himself;(6) so more solemnly in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or wilfully to be neglected or forsaken, when God, by His Word or providence, calleth thereunto.(7) 

(1)John 4:21. 
(2)Mal. 1:11; Tim. 2:8. 
(3)John 4:23,24. 
(4)Jer. 10:25; Deut. 6:6,7; Job 1:5; 2 Sam. 6:18,20; 1 Pet. 3:7; Acts 10:2. 
(5)Matt. 6:11. 
(6)Matt. 6:6; Eph. 6:18. 
(7)Isa. 56:6,7; Heb. 10:25; Prov. 1:20,21,24; Prov. 8:34; Acts 13:42; Luke 4:16; Acts 2:42. [/quote:6eeff401f7]

Then take a look at a few brief articles to be found on the Web:

Carl Bogue's [u:6eeff401f7]Scriptural Law of Worship[/u:6eeff401f7] 

Kevin Reed's [u:6eeff401f7]Presbyterian Worship Old and New[/u:6eeff401f7]


Brian Schwertly's Critique of Schlissel's article:
http://www.all-of-grace.org/pub/schwertley/schlissel.html

G.I. Williamson's critique:
http://www.evertek.net/giwopc/schlissel.html

And Williamson on the RPW:
http://www.evertek.net/giwopc/rpw.html

There are many other resources both in print and online, but that should be a good start.


[Edited on 3-22-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Saiph (Mar 22, 2004)

[quote:cd3b1a524a]
The light of nature showeth that there is a God . . .
[/quote:cd3b1a524a]

Just what in the world did the divines mean by that phrase ? ? ?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2004)

[quote:af93c9db0e][i:af93c9db0e]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:af93c9db0e]
[quote:af93c9db0e]
The light of nature showeth that there is a God . . .
[/quote:af93c9db0e]

Just what in the world did the divines mean by that phrase ? ? ? [/quote:af93c9db0e]

That the existence of God is known by natural revelation - creation - even apart from the Scriptures. Psalm 19, Romans 1, see also WCF 1.1

[quote:af93c9db0e]WCF 1:1 WCF 1.1 Although the light of nature, and the works of creation and providence do so far manifest the goodness, wisdom, and power of God, as to leave men unexcusable;(1) yet are they not sufficient to give that knowledge of God, and of His will, which is necessary unto salvation2) therefore it pleased the Lord, at sundry times, and in divers manners, to reveal Himself, and to declare that His will unto His Church;(3) and afterwards, for the better preserving and propagating of the truth, and for the more sure establishment and comfort of the Church against the corruption of the flesh, and the malice of Satan and of the world, to commit the same wholly unto writing;(4) which maketh the Holy Scripture to be most necessary;(5) those former ways of God's revealing His will unto His people being now ceased.(6) 

(1)Rom. 2:14,15; Rom. 1:19,20; Ps. 19:1,2,3; Rom. 1:32; Rom. 2:1. 
(2)1 Cor. 1:21; 1 Cor. 2:13,14 
(3)Heb. 1:1 
(4)Prov. 22:19,20,21;Luke 1:3,4; Rom. 15:4; Matt. 4:4,7,10; Isa. 8:19,20. 
(5)2 Tim. 3:15; 2 Pet. 1:19 
(6)Heb. 1:1,2 [/quote:af93c9db0e]

[Edited on 3-22-2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Saiph (Mar 22, 2004)

[quote:dc3471f74d]
yet are they not sufficient to give that knowledge of God, and of His will, which is necessary unto salvation:
[/quote:dc3471f74d]

So were they pressup ? ?


----------



## Pete Richert (Mar 22, 2004)

*and . . .*

Thanks for the quick reply. I read some and browsed some of the articles you attached, and they all seem to be defenses of the cocept instead of actually outlining what these principles of worship are. I guess for that the best location is the Westminster Standards you posted. But these seemed oftely general and I am not sure who within Protastism would disagree with them. If the issue is any sort of worship beyond these stated then I would have no idea where to draw the line.

Let me ask it another way. It appears that a dominant reason Matt and Scott began their own fellowship was over this principle. What was taking place in their church that they didn't see fitting for worship of God? Some actual examples might help.

Thanks


----------



## christian_soldier33 (Mar 26, 2004)

*The site that convinced me:*

http://trueworship.netfirms.com/Singpsalms.dir/links.htm

Williamson does a splendid job explaining what is at issue and supporting his case. There are still some things that I am wrestling with about the issue but I am committed.

Oh yeah! It is my stance that the WCF fathers believed that reason calls man to account concerning his knowledge of God. This is what God gave us to know him in accordance with creation. It is correct following the Fall that this institution was not sufficient to lead men to salvation. The written scripture gives this knowledge. And even the prophets and scripture should be tested for truth (Deut. 18:14-22). We don't just assume that b/c it says it is the Word of God that it is. If the Koran did that I sure wouldn't believe it b/c it is not in accordance with what God has revealed otherwise. As the Apostle Paul said: God is &quot;known by the things that are made&quot;. It is that simple. I do not mean to start any fires but taking it farther in order to seem more zealous, as the Presupps do, seems to draw us away from having ANY scriptural backing. 

Knight (Knight4Christ8) 
- I could't log on so I used my brother's id

[Edited on 3-26-2004 by christian_soldier33]


----------

